# 1-800-DIRECTV is useless now for existing customers



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

Uhh, why the hell did they change their VM menus to the horrible crap they have now. After entering in your phone number AND account number they now give you another number to call. So damn frustrating. Corporate America has killed customer service.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

PennHORN said:


> Uhh, why the hell did they change their VM menus to the horrible crap they have now. After entering in your phone number AND account number they now give you another number to call. So damn frustrating. Corporate America has killed customer service.


You need to call 1-800-494-4388. This is for existing home customers. Keep it in your speed dialer. Also 1-800-355-7530 is the installation line (call this is you need to get an installation scheduled). Good luck!


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

convem24 said:


> You need to call 1-800-494-4388. This is for existing home customers. Keep it in your speed dialer.


The day I need their phone number in my speed dialer is the day I start looking at alternatives.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ecr72 said:


> The day I need their phone number in my speed dialer is the day I start looking at alternatives.


:lol:


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Better yet, use www.dbstalk.com for your troubleshooting needs. Most questions have been asked and you can probably find the answer you are looking for faster than you would be on hold.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Um...ok...when did this change? I just called last Thursday and had no problem reaching a CSR to help.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I called last Saturday (2/23) for my parents without a problem


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

PennHORN said:


> Uhh, why the hell did they change their VM menus to the horrible crap they have now. After entering in your phone number AND account number they now give you another number to call. So damn frustrating. Corporate America has killed customer service.


1-800-531-5000


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> 1-800-531-5000


That's the number I've always used, I thought this was common knowledge???????


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ecr72 said:


> The day I need their phone number in my speed dialer is the day I start looking at alternatives.


Exactly. I've called D* less than 10 times in the 7+ years I've been with them.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> That's the number I've always used, I thought this was common knowledge???????


1-800-directv is so much easier to remeber though. I'd have to go online to find that number, whereas the first time i called 1-800-directv it was just on chance that they were smart enough to get that number.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

d max82 said:


> 1-800-directv is so much easier to remeber though.


But it's a lot harder to dial.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I pretty much never call them, only have called probably 4 or 5 times in 12 years, in each case I have used the number on my bill (I dont know what it is off hand, I think it might be the 531-5000 but I am not sure).

Always has worked out fine


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If I need to call (very rare) I just call the number that is on my bill to call for help. I think it's the 531 number.


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

PennHORN said:


> Uhh, why the hell did they change their VM menus to the horrible crap they have now. After entering in your phone number AND account number they now give you another number to call. So damn frustrating. Corporate America has killed customer service.


They probably have more new subs now thasn they can handkle on one number. But I agree, the menu on the main number needs to be changed _now!_.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

PennHORN said:


> Uhh, why the hell did they change their VM menus to the horrible crap they have now. After entering in your phone number AND account number they now give you another number to call. So damn frustrating. Corporate America has killed customer service.


I called that number last night to activate a new receiver and got a person to help me in less than a minute.

Corporate America may, in your view, have killed customer service, but without it you wouldn't have the products in the first place.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

I called that number yesterday to have the HD Extra pack turned on, it worked fine.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

PennHORN said:


> Uhh, why the hell did they change their VM menus to the horrible crap they have now. After entering in your phone number AND account number they now give you another number to call. So damn frustrating. Corporate America has killed customer service.


HERE IS ANOTHER FASTER NUMBER FOR CSR..1-866-678-9471

TRY THIS..IS FASTER THAN MOST....GIVEN TO ME BY LAST INSTALLER...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ercjncprdtv said:


> They probably have more new subs now thasn they can handkle on one number.


That doesn't make any sense. One number can handle as many calls as DirecTV wants it to handle.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Eh, just googling their number isn't that tough


----------

